# How I do Angola, and other West Africa...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

See the link [snip]
So many interesting places in the world.

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm heading back to Angola in a few days. I'll be offline for several weeks. I will be in a remote area this time instead of the capital of Luanda.

Perhaps I'll see my friend again, the infamous Blue-Balled Spider Monkey. He's a virile little SOB and really gets pissed off if I feed his women and children.

Here he is:









Cheers,

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Ever been up to Mali? Some amazing music comes out of there. Of course, the same can be said for other West African locales, but I'm partial to Mali.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> Ever been up to Mali? Some amazing music comes out of there. Of course, the same can be said for other West African locales, but I'm partial to Mali.
> 
> ...


Nope. I haven't done Mali, but I have heard some good things about the place.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one place that I would really like to vist that I haven't. that and the "stans"


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> I'm heading back to Angola in a few days. I'll be offline for several weeks. I will be in a remote area this time instead of the capital of Luanda.
> 
> ...


That's not a Spider Monkey! Spider Monkeys are New World monkeys and very different animals. That monkey is some sort of Guenon (genus Cercopithecus) although I couldn't pinpoint which species despite consulting my copy of "A Field Guide to the Larger Mammals of Africa."


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not a monkey specialist , but everyone there calls it a spider monkey.

Wonder how his balls got so blue 

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_
> Wonder how his balls got so blue
> 
> _


_

that's what I was like at 16_


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> I'm not a monkey specialist , but everyone there calls it a spider monkey.
> 
> ...


Well, that's why we have scientific names for things. The same name is often applied to different animals in different places. For instance, in England a buzzard is a kind of hawk, in the States it is a colloquialism for a vulture. What we call an "elk" is a very different animal from what the Europeans call an elk, the latter being what we call a moose...and so it goes.

Many species of primates have very conspicuous markings in the inguinal and rump areas. Look at the multi-colored derriere on a Mandrill for a conspicuous example. The blue balls are no doubt sexual and dominance signals.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_...The blue balls are no doubt sexual and dominance signals.


Dominance? You got that right!

He gets really pissed off if you feed his women and children. He stands up, starts jumping up and down, howling, and swinging his balls around 

Tempermental little SOB, and I got educated really quickly not feed them, because when one runs out of food to throw at them, they start coming after you for more food. Closer, and closer, and closer they get...

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Got back stateside yesterday. No pictures taken to update the blog. The 6-week trip was productive. I was even able to shed some unwanted pounds by taking a 40-minute walk, mid-day, everyday :icon_smile:

I have weekend trips planned for Atlanta and Jackson/Natchez and then it's back to Angola at the end of June.

M8


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

*Tiny*

Martini, did you hang out with Tiny Rowlands? You seem to be cut from the same clothe- dashing, man of fortune, adventurer type.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> Martini, did you hang out with Tiny Rowlands? You seem to be cut from the same clothe- dashing, man of fortune, adventurer type.


No actually I'm kinda tame.

There are, however, quite a bit of these 1-man _Blue Ocean_ type businesses out there these days. Mine is not unique, though my niche is unique. Affordable travel, cheap communications, and of course the power of the PC, have enabled a lot of us to peddle our wares/skills in the global environment. It's a great time to be alive, as now we can see and learn much outside of our respective regions.

M8


----------

